# Tron Legacy 3D review



## Trick McKaha (Oct 7, 2009)

This early in the return of 3D to movies we see directors exploring what use the effect has in storytelling. In Tron Legacy, the director Joseph Kosinski was the first to try using 2D in some scenes and 3D in others, in order to bring greater emphasis in the transition. The 3D hits hard first when we see Sam Flynn step outside Flynn's in the computer world. The jolt of dimension there mimics the switch from black and white to color in The Wizard of Oz - which of course was experimenting with color in the early days of that movie device. Kosinski makes sure we notice that we are not in Kansas any more.

Once we are stuck in the computer, Tron Legacy takes us through several wowsie chase scenes where the 3D adds immensely to the entertainment, if you like 3D as I do. Still, we are stuck with a plot logic that doesn't stand up to the original. In the first Tron, every program had a purpose and showed pride in doing it well. In this new, improved Tron, we have throngs of programs looking for entertainment as spectators to arena games and as customers in a bar. Most all of them never actually do anything of value or of skill. What is the purpose of existence for these programs? To be good consumers? And what does that say about us, watching this movie?

And another thing. The premise. The first Tron had an overbearing Master Control Program that our hero had to defeat and disable. So what does he do in the sequel? You guessed it, he writes a master control program and guess what it does... Hard to have a slow learner as your movie's hero. Forrest Gump was quicker.

In the end, the movie tells us: play the game - win the girl. Good as far as it goes, but that's as far as it goes.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

So, do you think it will be a reference Blu-Ray?


----------



## Trick McKaha (Oct 7, 2009)

Well, I've not been praising this movie overall, but some of the action sequences may actually stand out for some time. I can see people cueing up those scenes for people in their home theater and saying, "Watch this!". But I kind of doubt the whole movie at a time.

As much as I love the entire Lord of the Rings trilogy, I often play just the fires getting lit from mountaintop to mountaintop scene. Well, Tron has nothing that inspiring, but it has some scenes that will be great fun to watch over and over, especially in 3D. Still, I doubt there will be many Tron Legacy posters gracing kids' bedrooms this year.


----------



## Cory Phoenix (Nov 7, 2010)

Dale Rasco said:


> So, do you think it will be a reference Blu-Ray?


My guess is yes. I just watched this in IMAX 3D yesterday, and even though the story and human interest aspects may be lacking, the AV is through the roof! Disney's transfers are top-notch and I expect this to be no exception. The soundtrack is absolutely amazing. You can almost SEE the score moving all around you when you enter "the grid" for the first time. Obviously, I have high expectations for the blu-ray/3d blu-ray release.... :T


----------



## usrsld (Feb 3, 2009)

Gotta say, I watched the oriiginal Tron with my son recently, and it came accross as very OLD. Too bad, as I remembered fondly seeing it as a young adult. I'll probably watch the new version when it comes out and home for the best!


----------

